# Yep, just failed my NREMT... Now a couple questions.



## gsxr150 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, this is my first post.  After learning today that I failed I thought I better join this community for some help.  I'm pretty bummed out becuase I smoked the practicals.  However, I took almost 5 months off of studying before I took this test...I'm sure that did not help.  Grrr...there goes another $70 bucks.

I underestimated this test, and here's why...

1) I practiced almost all of the Brady, pren hall online sample tests, and finished 75% or over every time.  

2) My teacher said if I pass these brady samples I would easily pass the actual exam.  Humm...not true at all.

3) Thinking I was going to pass I didn't pay that much attention to the questions (for my study now...whoops)

However, here are two questions that come to mind.  One was about a breech birth...answers were somthing like "hold the baby in and transport asap", and "tell the mother to push".  Another was about an infant with an airway obstruction.  It asks "what would you do after 5 backblows and 5 chest thrusts.  First off it calls it "chops" I was trained "backblows".  Anyhow I answered "do another 5 and 5".

Finally the last question I thought I got right??  It asked about 2-person infant CPR.  Options were "two fingers", or wrapping two hands and using two thumbs".  I answered the "two thumbs" with a 2-person rescue.  Why would it end me on a question I got right?? (or so I thought)

Edit- I'm not listing the actual questions above, but someone let me know if I need to edit.  If we can't discuss questions here, looks like I might have to search elsewhere?


----------



## silver (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmm i would say best way of actually learning it would be to look up the answers rather than asking for them.
And your teacher made you seem fairly confident with that statement, and he/she was misleading. 

I would work on scenarios specifically and run them through in your head, for instance you have a breech birth presenting and go through everything including using a medical skill sheet there. This allows for a more logical flow and progress to understand everything, but still continue with the practice questions.


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, I can read up on most of this but I think there are some trick questions in there too.  Like the one about the guy spraying chemicals in the house.  I selected "pull him out before you perform anything" (or something like that).  

Back to the books.  I guess my question is, I'm wondering if there is ONE thing you could study...what would it be.  Everyone has their own opinions, but I'd like to hear the ONE thing everyone agrees on.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 2, 2009)

What I was taught was memorize the skill sheets and answer your questions in that order.  For example if you have a chest pain question or something that asks what would you do first and your choices were give nitro, take vitals, provide O2, and determine LOC your answer should be determine LOC because that comes before anything else on your medical skill sheet.  

The infant airway obstruction one was probably check to see if you have dislodged the object then do the 5 and 5.  For infant CPR it's always the encirciling method using 2 thumbs not just 2 thumbs.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 2, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post.  After learning today that I failed I thought I better join this community for some help.  I'm pretty bummed out becuase I smoked the practicals.  However, I took almost 5 months off of studying before I took this test...I'm sure that did not help.  Grrr...there goes another $70 bucks.
> 
> I underestimated this test, and here's why...
> 
> ...



There lies part of the problems. You admitted that you really did not actively study. As well for each month one waits to take the test, the fail rate increases remarkably. 

I would not call 75% as passing study material. 95% yes. 

Go through and be able to answer each objective. In reviews, if your not "acing" I would not assume I really know the material enough to relax. 

R/r 911


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ridr, thanks for the post.  Honestly I know what I have to do...but it sure it a reality check failing this test.  I thought I knew plenty to pass the test.  We don't run a lot of medicals on my dept so I'm doing this for myself and that's about it.  I should not go by "oh...I know enough to pass".  That's right out the door!

Wardance, I did select "encirciling method using 2 thumbs".  I wish I could remember exactly what the question was becuase I'm almost positive I got it right.  However it's obvious I got it wrong becuase the test would have gone to the next question (where I would have failed anyway, ha)  

This time is serious business.


----------



## rhan101277 (Mar 2, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> Ridr, thanks for the post.  Honestly I know what I have to do...but it sure it a reality check failing this test.  I thought I knew plenty to pass the test.  We don't run a lot of medicals on my dept so I'm doing this for myself and that's about it.  I should not go by "oh...I know enough to pass".  That's right out the door!
> 
> Wardance, I did select "encirciling method using 2 thumbs".  I wish I could remember exactly what the question was becuase I'm almost positive I got it right.  However it's obvious I got it wrong becuase the test would have gone to the next question (where I would have failed anyway, ha)
> 
> This time is serious business.



You should get something in the mail showing you what sections you passed, or almost passed or failed etc.  Then you can really spend extra time in those areas, as well as all the others.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's the deal with the NR:

Fail once = your school sucks
Fail twice = you suck

Taking practice tests is the worst possible way to go for test preparation in EMS.  You should be studying your core material in order to increase your understanding of the concepts that contribute to your critical thinking and medical decision making, which is what the test measures.  If your instructor was advising you that Brady tests was a good way to prepare for that, that's clear cut instructional malpractice.

This one is on your instructor.  The next one is on you.  Now that you know what you were doing wrong, it is incumbent upon you to fix that problem.  And more practice questions is not the way to do that.  That was a marginally effective idea back when the test was paper based.  It is completely invalid in the age of computer based, adaptive testing.

Good luck!


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 2, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Here's the deal with the NR:
> 
> Fail once = your school sucks
> Fail twice = you suck
> ...



I have to admit it's going to be hard to get away from that study from questions mode.  By the way...you had me cracking up about the "fail the     2nd time and you suck".

I took some advice from a few people on here already and started reading up on the EMTBNSC PFD file online.   **removed test question answer**

It's funny how more of the questions are coming back to me now...

BY the way...if I pass the next round I'll be on here for a little payback to my fellow test takers.


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 2, 2009)

Edit- sorry...that last "test question" was incorrect anyway.  I will not post the question.  By the way, since I'm a newbie.  Why in the world can't we post some of the questions we've seen?  I would think this could help the mindset of some of these people who have not taken the test.


----------



## tydek07 (Mar 2, 2009)

gsxr150,

The only thing you can do is study, study, study. If you are willing to spend $40, I found a awsome website when I was studying for my NR. It is http://www.jblearning.com

You pay a one time fee of $40, get the site for 2 years or something like that. The site will produce questions just like the NR. They are actually VERY similar to the NR. I think this site helped me a lot in passing my NR. Not really by teaching me, but getting me comfortable in reading test questions. 

Hope you find that site helpful. If you have any question about the site, feel free to PM me.

Take Care,


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 2, 2009)

tydek07 said:


> gsxr150,
> 
> The only thing you can do is study, study, study. If you are willing to spend $40, I found a awsome website when I was studying for my NR. It is http://www.jblearning.com
> 
> ...



Hey there, and thanks for the message...I don't think I can PM you yet becuase I'm a new member.  I was and still may purchase a book as well, but investing in something like this might be helpful as well.  YES...what I would like to do is study my tail off and then take sample tests that are VERY similar if not the same questions.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 2, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> Edit- sorry...that last "test question" was incorrect anyway.  I will not post the question.  By the way, since I'm a newbie.  Why in the world can't we post some of the questions we've seen?  I would think this could help the mindset of some of these people who have not taken the test.



Because it's part of the conditions you agree to when you take the copyrighted NREMT exam.  The Community Leaders here would rather not get into a fight with the NREMT, if at all possible.


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 2, 2009)

Gotcha, and thanks.  Just change a word then...   teasing


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, just to add its a Board Exam. Not to be rude (please don't take it that way) but maybe you ought to pay more attention to what you read. As in the paragraph you signed that you would agree to the terms of the NREMT? 

Even discussing questions verbally or in written form, they can and have taken action(s) against individuals. I have seen this personally. 

Anything from not allowing you to ever to take the test to infringement of copyright material and cited. 

Yes, its a hush.. hush test. That is what gives it credibility. 

Just a word from the wise....

R/r 911


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 3, 2009)

I hear ya...and I like it this way.  I hate that I failed but I like the fact I need to know this stuff before I'm going to pass.  I want to learn!!

Tydek-- you're a very smart man.  I went ahead and paid the $25 to get access to the JB tests.  This is like night and day vs. the Brady test prep.  I kid you not...night and day.  I just set up a sample test for myself and see exactly why I failed the NR.  Their tests are a very similar look and feel.  Amazing.  Now as I said before, I can't get sucked into using this test for prep.  Here's my new formula which I'm sure will change----

60% Book Study (reading reading and more reading)
20% Sample Tests (preping for the test and learning where I need to study)
10% Practicals (even though I passed with flying colors...just to sink it all in again)
10% flash cards (memorization, HR's, BP's, R's, rule of 9's etc)


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 3, 2009)

Too many people simply do not know how to use sample tests optimally to learn.  They miss a question, they memorize the answer, then they go back and get it right the next time, and they think they have learned something.  They have not.  Each and every question on that test, whether you get it right or wrong, you should be going back to your texts and online sources to research exactly why the answer is what it is.  Remember, those are not the exact questions from NR.  They are questions SIMILAR to the NR.  That means, just knowing the answer to those questions is not necessarily helpful.  UNDERSTANDING exactly what the answer is and why is what will help you to intelligently reason through the similar question on the NR.


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have to agree with you on that.  See that's what I did the first time...  Simply going through the motions on the questions and moving on.  This JB test is nice becuase after each quiz question they give a paragraph explaining what you've just done...right or wrong.  That helps too...

I'm realizing now that I stuggle with reading the different signs and symptoms and what it could potentially be.  A very simple example, but I see the guy has pain here or there and blood pressure one way or another, and I have a hard time saying "oh that must be myocardial infarction".  You see...  Maybe I just need to re-read my text book?  It would be nice to find a source that shows a bunch of signs and symptoms and you match it with a potential problem.  What I'm saying is signs/symptoms vs. diagnosis flash cards. 

(Thanks for listening and helping guys/gals...this is helping me realize where and what I need to spend time on.)


----------



## tydek07 (Mar 3, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> .....Tydek-- you're a very smart man.  I went ahead and paid the $25 to get access to the JB tests.  This is like night and day vs. the Brady test prep.  I kid you not...night and day.  I just set up a sample test for myself and see exactly why I failed the NR.  Their tests are a very similar look and feel.  Amazing.....



I am glad you find it helpful. Now get studying!!!  haha

Good luck on your next attempt at the NR. Just remember: Do NOT take it before you feel that you, yourself, is ready. If you feel that your not ready in anyway, you will not pass it. You have to be confident in your knowledge, but mostly in your test taking skills. You have to know how to read a question and break it down... before you can answer it.

Lastly, *just relax* B) Its easier said then done... but just relax and take it easy. Take your time on the test, they give you have plenty of it! Do not cram before the test. If you don't know it the night before, your not going to know it for the test.

Again, good luck and wish you the best,


----------



## WarDance (Mar 3, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> 60% Book Study (reading reading and more reading)
> 20% Sample Tests (preping for the test and learning where I need to study)
> 10% Practicals (even though I passed with flying colors...just to sink it all in again)
> 10% flash cards (memorization, HR's, BP's, R's, rule of 9's etc)



I wouldn't recommend studying from the book so much.  I have taken many standardized tests (and done very well) and I have found that a text book isn't always the smartest way to study.  You're going to feel inundated by alot of information and it might not be what NREMT is looking for.  

The best thing I have found is to study review books.  A review book focuses on what you need to know.  It also condenses it into a reasonable amount of reading.  The questions at the end of the chapters then reinforce what you have just read.  

In high school I took 6 AP exams that my school didn't even offer and I passed them all.  I did it with review books.  I think that's pretty much proof you can beat a test if you know what they want.  You are probably very knowledgeable but you just don't know what the test is looking for.


----------



## Jon (Mar 3, 2009)

EMT-B or EMT-P exam?


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 3, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I wouldn't recommend studying from the book so much.  I have taken many standardized tests (and done very well) and I have found that a text book isn't always the smartest way to study.  You're going to feel inundated by alot of information and it might not be what NREMT is looking for.
> 
> The best thing I have found is to study review books.  A review book focuses on what you need to know.  It also condenses it into a reasonable amount of reading.  The questions at the end of the chapters then reinforce what you have just read.
> 
> In high school I took 6 AP exams that my school didn't even offer and I passed them all.  I did it with review books.  I think that's pretty much proof you can beat a test if you know what they want.  You are probably very knowledgeable but you just don't know what the test is looking for.



Good idea.  That should be the last thing I need...now to find the best review book out there.  From what I've read I don't see any consensus on one book or another, which is interesting.  



Jon said:


> EMT-B or EMT-P exam?



EMT-B...yeah should be a walk in the park.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 3, 2009)

If through the class you were only able to assimilate 75% of the information, I would suggest that you re-take the class rather than try to zero in on the best way to pass the test with the least amount of effort. 

Your lack of investment into the learning process scares me a little bit. You seem to have been okay with barely passing grades in class because the instructor assured you that you could probably get your cert. That piece of paper, even if you do find a way to get it, isn't going to help you when you are one on one with a patient who's issues are in the 25% catagory of things you didn't bother to learn. 

You either are invested in learning these skills or you are not, you are either willing to put in the time and effort or you are not. Take the class again. If the tuition is an issue, try just auditing the class then re-take the test. If you think this is too much to ask, then find another career.


----------



## WarDance (Mar 3, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> Good idea.  That should be the last thing I need...now to find the best review book out there.  From what I've read I don't see any consensus on one book or another, which is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> EMT-B...yeah should be a walk in the park.



When I took AP Biology (a class that I wasn't really too confident about) I bought two review books.  I think it helped because different books cover different things so each book kind of complemented each other well.  Maybe that is something for you to consider.

I really liked Barron's, by the way.


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 3, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> If through the class you were only able to assimilate 75% of the information, I would suggest that you re-take the class rather than try to zero in on the best way to pass the test with the least amount of effort.
> 
> Your lack of investment into the learning process scares me a little bit. You seem to have been okay with barely passing grades in class because the instructor assured you that you could probably get your cert. That piece of paper, even if you do find a way to get it, isn't going to help you when you are one on one with a patient who's issues are in the 25% catagory of things you didn't bother to learn.
> 
> You either are invested in learning these skills or you are not, you are either willing to put in the time and effort or you are not. Take the class again. If the tuition is an issue, try just auditing the class then re-take the test. If you think this is too much to ask, then find another career.



You missed my other post in this topic. I said "I hate that I failed but I like the fact I need to know this before I'm going to pass. I want to learn!
Here's my new formula which I'm sure will change----

60% Book Study (reading reading and more reading)
20% Sample Tests (preping for the test and learning where I need to study)
10% Practicals (even though I passed with flying colors...just to sink it all in again)
10% flash cards (memorization, HR's, BP's, R's, rule of 9's etc)

Taking the class again would be silly.  It's just a matter of taking too much time off after class.  The test is tough, has this has to be fresh in your mind.


----------



## mxjagracer (Mar 3, 2009)

I found this awesome book. Its by Morrisons media. Its called something like EMT-P secrets, or secrets for the EMT-P.

It helped me immensely. Its not like a normal study guide that tries to regurgitate everything you have already learned. It basically breaks down the test even into explaining the ways that registry words their questions. For example, if you notice, you can always eliminate two answers that are just flat wrong. The last two will basically be the same answer, or at least two possibilities that would be reasonable answers. But you can always eliminate one answer by the way registry used words such as "always", or "sometimes", or "exactly", etc., etc.,

Anyone I have recommended this book to and has used it has passed on their next try. It has S&S in it and all kinds of things. Just an all around great guide.  

http://www.mo-media.com/emt/

Read about it there. Trust me, you will be happy with it.


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on that...I'll keep that option open, however at this point in the game I feel that if I study my books and JB test questions I'll pass.  It's just going to take a little more study time.


----------



## mxjagracer (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright, but this is coming from a guy who had seven of those crap study guides, till i found the one I was telling you about. TRUST ME!! It will make you pass. The fact is, that NR tells you that the test is not set up to fail you. But it really is. Trust me. And the guide will tell you how.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2009)

mxjagracer said:


> Alright, but this is coming from a guy who had seven of those crap study guides, till i found the one I was telling you about. TRUST ME!! It will make you pass. The fact is, that NR tells you that the test is not set up to fail you. But it really is. Trust me. And the guide will tell you how.



The only thing that will make you pass the test is knowing the material.  The only thing that will cause you to fail the test is NOT knowing the material.

And how are we to "trust" you if we don't know you?  What works for you may not work for the next person.  And as far as reading about it on their site, I would expect no less from a company looking to make money by selling it's product.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 4, 2009)

mxjagracer said:


> The fact is, that NR tells you that the test is not set up to fail you. But it really is. Trust me. And the guide will tell you how.


The "fact" is that three out of every four candidates pass the exam the first time, and it is written at the 8th grade level.  I think if they were trying to fail mass quantities, they'd do a lot better job than that, wouldn't they?


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 4, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> The only thing that will make you pass the test is knowing the material. The only thing that will cause you to fail the test is NOT knowing the material.


 
It can't really be that simple can it?


----------



## Sasha (Mar 4, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> The "fact" is that three out of every four candidates pass the exam the first time, and it is written at the 8th grade level.  I think if they were trying to fail mass quantities, they'd do a lot better job than that, wouldn't they?



Maybe they just do a really good job of educating in that 110 hours!

On a semi related note, something I found incredibly funny in the bookstore yesterday.

The phlebotomy test review guide is bigger in both page number and book size then a paramedic review book by the same company, and with fewer pictures!!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2009)

^
Didn't you realize by now that EMS doesn't use text books? We use picture books! Maybe soon our books can advance from picture books to popup books, after all that would be really cool!


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> The only thing that will make you pass the test is knowing the material.  The only thing that will cause you to fail the test is NOT knowing the material.



[sarcasm] That's so sad. No heart! No emotion! How can we expect people to feel good about them if we keep failing them! Is really all EMS just cold, hard, cruel facts with no heart, love, or emotion?[/sarcasm]


----------



## gsxr150 (Mar 4, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> The "fact" is that three out of every four candidates pass the exam the first time, and it is written at the 8th grade level.  I think if they were trying to fail mass quantities, they'd do a lot better job than that, wouldn't they?



Yes, you do not have to be an MD to pass this exam.  It's still a hard test though.  There's a lot of material to cover and memorize.  Personally I think saying it's written at an 8th grade level downplays professional EMT's.  Fact or no fact...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 4, 2009)

gsxr150 said:


> Yes, you do not have to be an MD to pass this exam.  It's still a hard test though.  There's a lot of material to cover and memorize.  Personally I think saying it's written at an 8th grade level downplays professional EMT's.  Fact or no fact...



You nailed it! That's a fact. There is no professionalism based upon a program that uses one single text book written at a 8'th grade level. One can act professional, but remember it is just an entry level. 

The reason it was hard it is because it was new to you or you did not study properly.
Hang in there, it really rough up the higher food chain, but in comparison to other health care professions a piece of cake. 

R/r 911


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you arguing that the reading level of the test isn't low or just arguing that the low reading level shouldn't be pointed out least we hurt someone's feelings?


----------



## EMTSteve0 (Mar 14, 2009)

Do you have the most current Brady book?  (assuming you do)  Here's what you need to do.  Know your shock.  Know your ABCs (in that order.)  Know how to administer medication.  Know what you need to do before administering.  I mean seriously read each question and ask "What is the first thing that needs to happen?"  Is the scene safe?  Do you have BSI?  How many patients?  Any additional resources?  Once you get passed that then do your general impression, LOCs, and ABCs.....If patient is alert and oriented, then proceed to your exams (depending on MOI or COC)....Simple right?  I know how frustrated you may be....I just took mine after 3 months of letting my book collect dust due to military obligations, but it is based upson common sense with what you have been taught for the scenarios. However there are questions that require you to have specific knowledge on, for example psi in O2 cylinders...all sizes.  What about components or nomenclature for O2?  You see what I mean?  Go through the book and highlight the pertinent info as well as trying to remember certain questions on the NREMT and go through the entire chapter for that question.  Now I have the latest Brady edition (I believe teh 9th or 10th) but you should really pay attention to the noted boxes...I had a few that were on my test that te answer was in small print.....You can't argue with the company for not having the answer because it was astericked in a font size of 4 (just like my experience on getting a 5 dollar Philly-cheese steak from subway, but was exempt in the microscopic lettering on the ad after the sandwich chef pointed it out for me...azzholes.)  The book is really all you need, although practical exams are a good indicator of highlighting your comprehension of the material.  As far as your 75% in the class; the course I took kicked people out of the class if they fell below an 80%...........You usually take 10% off of your grade for the class and that's about what you'd score on the NREMT from what I'm told.  Anyways, point blank....do your best and know your material.  I have confidence in you, so pop open that book, quit replying, and get to studying.......B)


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 14, 2009)

EMTSteve0 said:


> Anyways, point blank....do your best and *know your material*.


Quoted for emphasis.

And notice that he did not say to _memorize_ your material.  Knowing it and memorizing it are two different things.  If you know the material, you cannot fail the test.  If you are failing, you do not know the material, and trying harder to memorize it is not likely to help you.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 14, 2009)

EMTSteve0 said:


> You usually take 10% off of your grade for the class and that's about what you'd score on the NREMT from what I'm told.



Actually in good program you should score 10 points higher on NR if they still gave you a grade.  But point is if you attend a good program NR exam should be easy in comparision to your course exams.


----------

